# Speedup boot



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 2, 2010)

My computer opens ~ on 1:30 minutes.
There is one thing that make it slow.
I have 2 ethernet cards (msk & re).
But I use only re and on my rc.conf I set msk0 to down.
On boot process tells me.
Msk0: Down and wait about 10 seconds.
How can I make it to do not wait so much for msk0?


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know what the probe order is, but there's a fair chance that the pause isn't actually related to msk0.  Is the pause perhaps re0 waiting for a DHCP response?  It might also be waiting for a USB device to finish probing as well.  What prints just after the 10 second pause?


----------



## aragon (Oct 2, 2010)

What about removing/commenting the "down" entry for that interface?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 2, 2010)

The problem solved completely commenting msk entry from rc.conf.
But also re0 is waiting too long for non dhcp. ~ 6-7 seconds.
Vboxnet too.
My system boot up exactly on 1 minute.


----------

